# Horror of Horrors!



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Just had to share this...

I was googling images with the search term 'loach fry' to see what they looked like young. And I got this image: 










That's for a recipe for "Crispy Spicy Loach" from About-Chinesefood.com.

Aarrgh! The loach lover in me is gibbering in horror! Now I'll have nightmares of me frying up my kuhlis for dinner- double aarrgh!

EDIT: On second thought... Note to kuhlis: Yeah, go ahead guys... dig up my dwarf sag again... heh heh...


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

haaaa! I'd read that they were used in food but that's entertaining. I'm sure the people that have cows as pets think the same thing about burgers and fries.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of fish in the hobby are food in their homelands. I don't think much about cooking something like Bluegill, which are very numerous here, but someone in the UK, or Australia would cry over me eating such a "rare" fish there.

My alltime favorite fish, the Piranha is eaten by the locals of the Amazon River, Clown Knives, and catfish are all eaten too. Different cultures eat different things. Indians hold cows as sacred beings, here we eat them like it's going out of style! I'm sure that's a culture shock for them when they visit or move here!!!


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Skyewillow for making me want some good fried catfish lol

How would you go about eating that though? They are so slender and I can't imagine there would be much meat.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been craving panfish all summer, LizbethDawn. lol Just haven't been fishing yet.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

*@Skye*
Why the heck would you want to eat bluegill? I thought it was like eating bass -- a really, really bad idea because it tastes awful.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't know people kept bluegill as ornamental fish. I guess it all depends on what you're used to being common. Most of the fish we keep in the states are not eaten- probably because most of our ornamental fish come from somewhere else and our food fish is just too big. I knew a guy who decided to put a juvenile big mouth bass that he'd caught while fishing in his monstrously huge tank filled with expensive fish. It took that bass five minutes to eat every fish in that tank. The next time I saw him, he was feeding the bass ground beef. When I asked what he was doing, he said, "Fattening him up! This bass is gonna be a $400 dollar fillet!"

I do know people that have kept crawdad tanks. It's a hobby- no, it's dinner!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm actually Chinese so this thread made be lol. 

I am more familiar with loach being in soup than being fried. Honestly, I don't like cooked loach all that much... The texture is really strange (loaches are as slimy as they look) and they're full of bones. Also, they're cooked live like lobster, which just makes me feel bad.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Chevko said:


> *@Skye*
> Why the heck would you want to eat bluegill? I thought it was like eating bass -- a really, really bad idea because it tastes awful.


I personally like pan fish, its less awful than bass, meanwhile, my fiance loves bass. Lobster makes me gag on the first bite (we bought them raw, but very dead), yet Red Lobster is hugely popular.

What it really boils down to (pun a happy accident):
To each their own. I like what I like, you like what you like.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

They look like little french fries. I'm sure my loaches, Pinkie and Floyd wouldn't enjoying become a side dish.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

IndigoChild311 said:


> They look like little french fries. I'm sure my loaches, Pinkie and Floyd wouldn't enjoying become a side dish.


Yah, you'd need at least eight more, anyways. Or what would be the point fryin' em up for just one bite? :twisted:

I threatened my kuhlis with impending crispy spiciness if they persisted on digging up the soil underneath my sand cap. They laughed at me and said, "Go ahead. Try and catch us. We dare you." Do fish have tongues? Because I swear I saw one giving me a raspberry... They didn't even _bother_ blaming it on the pleco... cheeky little buggers...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My bettas do more UNplanting than my plecos do... brats!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

That's what happened when I tried to research shrimp. Ew...


----------

